# One positive thing SA has taught you



## TediousMind (Apr 4, 2012)

It's easy to think about the negatives, but what about the positives?
What is something positive that SA has done to effect your life?

For me, it has taught me to respect people a lot more for their flaws. With that, I've been able to assist people a lot more at my work for whenever they need the help. I love the thrill of brightening someone's day when they're not having a good one.


----------



## Another (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm better at doing things by myself than most people around me.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Being an outsider taught me not to do something just because everyone else is doing it.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, which lesson should I pick?

SA and depression have taught me *HUMILITY! *

Serious, out of anything I have learned, it is that I am human and so is everyone else. I've learned, as Shane Koyczan said in his spoken word poetry, to "cheer on the underdog". I needed to be cheered on when I was being bullied for years and began to shut down, going numb, and was losing my inner voice to be who I was. And I think everyone deserves the opportunity to be treated with this respect, love, understanding, to be cheered on, to be looked at as whole beings (with our strengths and weaknesses) and not just parts that I want to pick because those are the parts I find beautiful.

So yeah, humility and for me it encompasses acceptance and all these other beautiful human traits of respect, love, understanding, and so on.

Remembering, that I know what it feels like to be at the bottom, afraid, shattered, in despair.... reminds me that I don't want that for anyone else.

Anyways, I write a lot. And I am getting teary...so probably should stop.

Great thread! : ) subscribing to read everyone's responses that I am sure will brighten up my day.

- Liz


----------



## TediousMind (Apr 4, 2012)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Wow, which lesson should I pick?
> 
> SA and depression have taught me *HUMILITY! *
> 
> ...


Shane Koyczan's poem is amazing! Made me cry when I listened to it too. And every word he spoke is absolutely right. I believe we live to experience all these things, grow up with it, and pass on this knowledge we have about SA to another generation that needs it. It allows us a sense of purpose I thought SA didn't have. :yes


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

TediousMind said:


> Shane Koyczan's poem is amazing! Made me cry when I listened to it too. And every word he spoke is absolutely right. I believe we live to experience all these things, grow up with it, and pass on this knowledge we have about SA to another generation that needs it. It allows us a sense of purpose I thought SA didn't have. :yes


Totally agree. Every experience occurs for so many reasons and some of them don't become unveiled for a long time.

Shane is an amazing man who has turned his pain into empowerment and because of it he is touching so many hearts around the world, encouraging more people to accept themselves and talk about their pain/fears.


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible (Apr 3, 2011)

i dont need someone else to feel good about myself


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

To be extra appreciative of the people in my life who've accepted me the way I am.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

My SA has shown me that I am a sensitive and genuine person. Those are two qualities that, to me, are very important. I would rather be over-sensitive than under-sensitive, and being genuine is very rare these days.

I accept people for their flaws, because I know I have my own. SA has allowed me to be very insightful and a good judge of character... I worry about hurting people's feelings, so I try my best to understand that.. hey, this is their personality, I'm going to work with them and not against them.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not alone with this thought


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

Being different is okay, everyone is different. I can fight it all I want, but I'll always be me and that's good! I am enough.


...How mushy is that?? :roll even though it's true


----------



## TediousMind (Apr 4, 2012)

jvo said:


> Being different is okay, everyone is different. I can fight it all I want, but I'll always be me and that's good! I am enough.
> 
> ...How mushy is that?? :roll even though it's true


Nicely put! :yes Nobody else can be you, better than you can. That's what makes you and everyone so unique.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Idk that I'm humble enough to admit I'm useless scum


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

It has taught me that I am the weirdest person here.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

what it taught me. hmm. well without it i'm not sure i would have read all the things i've read. which is a few things. and if i've learned anything from what i've read or if i've been changed in any way, it's to care more about things. about this world and its people.


----------



## ScarletS (Jan 29, 2013)

Empathy


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

The little things I do that wouldn't mean anything to normal people, feel like achievements to me.. Making almost-daily achievements keeps me more positive


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

That I am not alone.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

crap read that wrong, thought you ment the site and I put that in all caps wtf.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I think enfield said what best represents me... and he is nice.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Steve300 said:


> It has taught me that I am the weirdest person here.


i think what he (yeah him, who i'm quoting, that guy) said best represents me. and guess what? he's nice!


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

TediousMind said:


> Nicely put! :yes Nobody else can be you, better than you can. That's what makes you and everyone so unique.


 Yes and whoever you are, you are good enough, smart enough, you are "enough". 
Someone once told me "**** your optimism" and I just smiled and laughed LOL


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

there was nothing positive , all the people are out there having fun , i'm with SA at home


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

It thought me to be more cautious with what i say and give out to people. And just because I have SA it doesn't mean i have to be a 'yes girl' to all the pll. Not everyone deserves my attention. Sometimes i think i was born with this so it would protect me from the world. Who knows


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Several things. I've learned to listen. I can remember what people have said to me in the past, like a few years ago, because I've learned that listening is not hearing what other people say, but instead, finding what everyone says to be important. Everyone has something important to say, and it needs to be heard, even if it's just what happend at work that day. Unfortunatly, too many people I talk to don't listen. They ask me the same questions over and over again, and no matter how many times I answer they won't remember in a few days and will ask me again.

I've learned to focus. Since I always choose to do things on my own I have to stay focused to get it done in time or even done properly at all. I've been able to narrow my distractions down to youtube and this forum.

I've also learned how to do things on my own. I've searched for an apartment, phone service, and jobs on my own. And I can solve any problem given to me. After being left to my own witt for years I can now find a solution to almost anything.


----------



## TediousMind (Apr 4, 2012)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> Several things. I've learned to listen. I can remember what people have said to me in the past, like a few years ago, because I've learned that listening is not hearing what other people say, but instead, finding what everyone says to be important. Everyone has something important to say, and it needs to be heard, even if it's just what happend at work that day. Unfortunatly, too many people I talk to don't listen. They ask me the same questions over and over again, and no matter how many times I answer they won't remember in a few days and will ask me again.
> 
> I've learned to focus. Since I always choose to do things on my own I have to stay focused to get it done in time or even done properly at all. I've been able to narrow my distractions down to youtube and this forum.
> 
> I've also learned how to do things on my own. I've searched for an apartment, phone service, and jobs on my own. And I can sove any problem given to me. After being left to my own witt for years I can now find a solution to almost anything.


I agree! I'm not much of a talker, so I've always been a much better listener to others. I find that listening more helps you develop better connections between you and other people. It helps you understand the finer details of what that person is saying, and you are much more capable of responding to them in a more distinct way.

That's how I ended up befriending someone I've known since Kindergarten. Her and I have been friends for 15 years now! She's a social butterfly too, so she loves quiet people like me that enjoy listening to her. lol.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

I have learned, when in groups, to notice if someone is feeling left out and to do what I can to help them join in (granted that I am not the person who is being left out).


----------



## Werebear (May 6, 2013)

Gonna have to say empathy too! I've had friends abandon me once they found out how bad my anxiety was, so I understand the importance of understanding someone else's pain and being there for them!


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

NEVER TAKE LIFE FOR GRANTED... Things can always get worse.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

More understanding, caring...
I don't know if that's just me anyway though.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

That there needs to be more kindness in the world


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I think its taught me that you shouldn't judge a book by its cover. I also think I could become some kind of councillor and like listening to people's problems.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

That even sharing negative things can be good, and not being alone and feeling supported helps a lot xD


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

That I don't need other people's opinions of me to define who I am.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

It has taught me to be a more attentive listener, and has let me realize that there is more to people than mere looks. I actually couldn't be more thankful. I love how I am right now.


----------



## JohnnyR (Apr 25, 2013)

That everything I thought I knew, I didn't.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## TediousMind (Apr 4, 2012)

AnxietyGirlx said:


> That I don't need other people's opinions of me to define who I am.


:agree


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

It has taught me that it is OK to have flaws. And, showing them is not fatal.

Also, that where I am weak others are strong, so having supportive people in my life is a good thing. I don't have to do this alone.

Everyone is looking for acceptance, some are just better at hiding it than others.
I am a "people person"; just not all at once. 

I can not control the outcome of interactions, so there is no point trying to predict what will happen. If things go great fine. If things do not go so great that's fine, too.

Just accepting life minute by minute. Getting too far ahead of myself causes unnecessary suffering.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jig210 said:


> That I am not alone.


:ditto


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

that in the end, i only have myself, so i cant F myself-so i must nourish my body and cultivate my mind, with a winners attitude.


----------



## Danisgarden (May 17, 2013)

swampchild said:


> My SA has shown me that I am a sensitive and genuine person. Those are two qualities that, to me, are very important. I would rather be over-sensitive than under-sensitive, and being genuine is very rare these days.
> 
> I accept people for their flaws, because I know I have my own. SA has allowed me to be very insightful and a good judge of character... I worry about hurting people's feelings, so I try my best to understand that.. hey, this is their personality, I'm going to work with them and not against them.


THIS. I couldn't have said it better myself :squeeze


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

That cool doesn't equal what society tells you is cool all the time.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I think the biggest thing for me is to not judge people off of face value, because its so easy to do without even thinking about it. I realize the way people see me and may automatically think one thing and be completely wrong, is exactly how I see other people. I see them at a glance and somehow know they have this wonderful life full of friends, or I see some skin head tatted up with boots and make assumptions about what kind of person they are. The reality is once I get to know these people they are nothing like I expected, I couldn't have been more wrong.

Its a hard thought process to break and may end up getting me stabbed going in for a hug one day but the cliche can't judge a book by its cover (lol) is too true.


----------



## Nataliewho (Oct 5, 2012)

It's taught me that I shouldn't be afraid of rejection. People everywhere around the world try and often don't succeed. By expecting good things to happen to me all of the time, I feel spoiled. It's given me the strength to stay strong and hope for more positive things in life.


----------

